# New labs



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

About 4 weeks ago I had symptoms of a hyper-flare. I had been on synthroid, 25mcg for one month when this happened. I insisted on a TSI test from my family doc (endo was no help) and these were the results one week after my hyper flare:
7/6/2010:
TSI 103 range <125
I called the endo, who told me to stop the synthroid and get labs and come in.

These were my labs done on 7/14/2010
TSH 3.220 .45 - 4.5
FT4 1.21 .82 - 1.77
FT3 2.8 2.0 - 4.4
I also had a TSI done, but the results were not in yet before my appointment. At the appointment, the endo said I do not have Graves' b/c my number of TSI was below 125. He also put me on Armour. He said my labs did not show hyper.

I still felt hyper after that appointment and I called him a week later and he had me come in a few days ago. I got labs a little over a week ago on 7/22/2010.

TSH 2.930 .45 - 4.5
FT4 1.06 .82- 1.77
FT3 2.4 2.0 - 4.4

And he had the results of my TSI from 7/14 and it had gone down to 43.

So, he told me that I was anxious and needed antidepressant medication. This is the 4th time he told me this and will not acknowledge that I have hyper symptoms sometimes. He also told me my labs were "perfect" since they were in range. I told him my Free T's should not be going down, but he said it's the TSH that matters. I really can't stand him and need a new endo! I can't get in a new before one before my TT.

My hyper symptoms have all gotten a lot better this week and my theory is that my TSI is going down, and that's why. If my TSI went down from 103 to 43 in 8 days, I KNOW it had to be up over 125 when I felt really hyper a week before that. I wasn't tested for it until a week after feeling really hyper. I've read that TSI can go up with a Hashi flare, and I'm wondering if that's what it was.

Also, I took myself off the Armour last week for a few days, but had started it again and have felt better this week. My low T4 is making me uncomfortable and I'm wondering if the low T4 is contributing to this bit of anxiety that is lingering. And I know my TSH has to get lower too.

All in all, I do feel better on Armour than I did on synthroid. I'm just hoping not to have another hyper flare before the TT. And I'm hoping I can find a new doc to dose me correctly after it.


----------



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

I agree with you that you need to find a new doctor. I've learned alot from the people on this board, and the most important thing is to find a doctor who will help you get better (not just rely on labs). I've also learned that while your labs my be "in range", it doesn't mean your level is good for you.

I really hope you can find a doctor who is understanding and who cares about getting you better. I myself am going to a new doc. soon. I keep saying "Even if this doctor doesn't have a CLUE what's wrong with me, as long as he says he will work to get me better, I will be happy." The last doctor I went to was awful, and acted like I was wasting his time. He was a doctor who only looked to see that my labs were in range. If they weren't "flagged" on the lab results paper, then he didn't even bother to look at it.

Good luck!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

McKenna said:


> About 4 weeks ago I had symptoms of a hyper-flare. I had been on synthroid, 25mcg for one month when this happened. I insisted on a TSI test from my family doc (endo was no help) and these were the results one week after my hyper flare:
> 7/6/2010:
> TSI 103 range <125
> I called the endo, who told me to stop the synthroid and get labs and come in.
> ...


When is your TT?

You should have no TSI.................at all. If you do, that means you are hyperthyroid and for all intensive purposes probably should not be on Armour unless you are doing "block and replace."

I don't remember your medical history to well as this is a new thread.

Antibodies wax and wane on their own and each time there is a flare, they usually come back in higher numbers. I call this the rebound effect.

http://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/endocrine/graves/TopicAnswer.asp?QuestionID=22

Results and Values
What do the test results mean?
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.

http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

The only reason there are ranges is so that one can detect movement; either up or down.


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

New labs done for my cardiologist appointment done on 8/19/2010
TSH *3.820* (.450 - 4.5) Went up again.
Free T4 *2.2* (1.2 - 4.9) 
Free T3 *2.7* (2.0 - 4.4)
T3 Uptake *33* (24 - 39)
Thyroxine T4 *6.6 * (4.5 - 12.0)

I've been on Armour, 15 mgs every other day for almost 7 weeks. I felt better the past two weeks, but I feel like I'm going downhill again the past few days. Today I woke up shakey, tired, edgy and weak. I feel better this afternoon. I have not had anxiety for two weeks, but I felt some last night and today.

I also have results for the elevated liver enzymes I posted about on Tuesday:
AST (SGOT) 47 (0 - 40)
ALT (SGPT) 55 ( 0-40)

And the high cholesterol:
Cholesterol, Total 250 ( 100 - 199)
LDL Cholesterol Calc 142 ( 0-99)
And my triglycerides are at 149 and range is 0 - 149

My TT is in exactly two weeks today. I can't wait to get the thing out and start getting regulated.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

McKenna said:


> New labs done for my cardiologist appointment done on 8/19/2010
> TSH *3.820* (.450 - 4.5) Went up again.
> Free T4 *2.2* (1.2 - 4.9)
> Free T3 *2.7* (2.0 - 4.4)
> ...


You see how low your Frees are though? I see this often in patients w/ your condition and that is I stress all those antibodies' tests which of course you already know.

I can't wait with you! Whoooooooooooooohoo! You won't miss that nasty thyroid one little bit.

Remind us in 2 weeks so we can send thoughts and prayers with you.


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

I will remind you. I will appreciate the prayers.

My frees will not go up, either on the synthroid a few months ago, or the Armour now. Granted, it's a small dose, but what can I expect after I have the TT? Will my frees go up?


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

Frustrated! My TT was canceled due to the surgeon suddenly leaving the practice. I don't have any details as to why and I'm on the hunt for a new surgeon.

In the mean time, I had my pre-op endo appointment (I kept it b/c I wanted to see my numbers and talked to him about a few things). He told me that maybe it was for the best to not have the surgery. He's never very supportive. But, here are my latest numbers:

TSH 2.890 (.45 - 4.5)
Free T4 1.05 (.82 - 1.77)
Free T3 2.7 (2.0 - 4.4)
He increased my Armour to 15 mgs every day. I was on 15 mgs every other day.

I also seem to be having an antibody attack or something for the past week. I have hives again, on my lips. I seem to get them every few weeks, along with a tight feeling in my throat, arm and leg pains, and general irritability. My hair started falling out again a few weeks ago too, and I've gained weight.

So I'm in limbo again, searching for a new surgeon.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

McKenna said:


> Frustrated! My TT was canceled due to the surgeon suddenly leaving the practice. I don't have any details as to why and I'm on the hunt for a new surgeon.
> 
> In the mean time, I had my pre-op endo appointment (I kept it b/c I wanted to see my numbers and talked to him about a few things). He told me that maybe it was for the best to not have the surgery. He's never very supportive. But, here are my latest numbers:
> 
> ...


How are you doing on the 15 mgs. of Armour per day? As you know you are undermedicated but you are unable to tolerate a higher dose; is that correct?

How is your ferritin?

Good luck finding a surgeon. There are a lot of good ones out there so I hope you hit the jackpot!


----------

